

Feedback on www.TheHealthful.com - UmairUKhan

If you visited our new social health news site www.TheHealthful.com, we'd appreciate your feedback. New features/ideas soon!
======
pedalpete
Well, I can't seem to do anything without a login, so that is a big flaw.

The home page is very poorly laid out. Your logo is WAY too huge, and you
don't do a very good job explaining what you do.

'At The Healthful Source ®, we believe disclosure is what it will take to make
a difference' - looks like you took a page out of Simon Sinek's Start With
Why, but unfortunately you didn't tie the why into what you actually do. What
does disclosure have to do with clean air?

You've got a good domain name, but that's it as far as I can tell.

Sorry if that's harsh, but you haven't shown us anything here.

~~~
UmairUKhan
Your feedback isn't too harsh at all. However, I think you ended up looking at
both www.thehealthful.com (our site) and www.healthful.com (a different site).

So the relevant feedback is a login is required to do anything. However, how
does that differ from Hacker News?

------
phreanix
I'd change the up and down arrows to triangles, and soften the color a bit.

Your blog doesn't work.

I figure you do have quite a bit of work to do with your header still, and you
might want to check the kerning in the description section, it's a bit tight.

~~~
UmairUKhan
Thanks. The blog URL will direct correctly shortly -- it's a temporary
problem.

